# Speech Accents in the UK



## HiDesertHal (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey...

The Australians and the British have recognizable speech accents, so why don't the Canadians?

HDH


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2017)

What are you talking about? I'm an Aussie and I don't have an accent. Kiwis on the other hand...


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Warrigal,

So what's wrong with an accent?

I think they're great!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2017)

:lol: I do too HDH and I can speak pure Strine with the best of them. 
Strine is an unaccented form of English in case you are wondering.


----------



## beneDictus (Jun 30, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey...
> 
> The Australians and the British have recognizable speech accents, so why don't the Canadians?
> 
> HDH


    Maybe they didn`t have as many newcomers with Cockney accents....


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes, Warrigal...I *was* wondering!

I always thought that the Aussie accent was like the British accent on Steroids.

So it's the Kiwis that have that extravagent accent, huh?

HDH


----------



## beneDictus (Jul 1, 2017)

You got it in one, HDH...Who else on the planet can have a ''frudge'' in the ''kutchen''...?!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2017)

Fesh and chups!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey...
> 
> The Australians and the British have recognizable speech accents, so why don't the Canadians?
> 
> HDH


Ever been to Newfoundland? The people sound Irish. Some left coast Canucks end all their sentences sounding as if they are asking a question.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey...
> 
> The Australians and the British have recognizable speech accents, so why don't the Canadians?
> 
> HDH



I didn't notice the times I was actually in Canada, but there's a t.v. show on EscapeTV called 72 Hours: True Crime, and it's set in Canada, accents are occasionally noticeable.


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: I do too HDH and I can speak pure Strine with the best of them.
> Strine is an unaccented form of English in case you are wondering.


Oh yeah?! 
/


----------



## Manatee (Sep 13, 2017)

Canadian accent is more subtle than Aussie or Scots,  but it is there. Eh?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Canadian accent is more subtle than Aussie or Scots,  but it is there. Eh?


Yes it is. West coast Canucks usually say hey instead of eh. Loll.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 17, 2017)

I have Acorn TV and there is a program on there I watch that is from New Zealand -- the people on it have a very noticeable accent.


----------



## Magdi (Nov 26, 2017)

First hearing this video was not funny to me (lesson 2). I first heard the Scottish talk in English. The pronunciation typically such as German. I heard the German very much because in the adjacent Austria the official language is German. I listen to the video and at first, I thought that the Germans men say English words. I learned that a whole country speaks with this accent and this country is the dear Scotland.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I have Acorn TV and there is a program on there I watch that is from New Zealand -- the people on it have a very noticeable accent.


Fesh and chups!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2017)

Magdi said:


> First hearing this video was not funny to me (lesson 2). I first heard the Scottish talk in English. The pronunciation typically such as German. I heard the German very much because in the adjacent Austria the official language is German. I listen to the video and at first, I thought that the Germans men say English words. I learned that a whole country speaks with this accent and this country is the dear Scotland.


Hahahahahahaha. Too funny.?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2017)

Found this video of an actress doing 17 British accents ...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2017)

That was so much fun. I love to notice accents.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2017)

beneDictus said:


> You got it in one, HDH...Who else on the planet can have a ''frudge'' in the ''kutchen''...?!!




I love the NZ accent, but it always makes me laugh to hear them pronouncing words like that...lol


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2017)

Magdi said:


> First hearing this video was not funny to me (lesson 2). I first heard the Scottish talk in English. The pronunciation typically such as German. I heard the German very much because in the adjacent Austria the official language is German. I listen to the video and at first, I thought that the Germans men say English words. I learned that a whole country speaks with this accent and this country is the dear Scotland.



 LOL...I'm Scottish born and raised...never ever has anyone ever said our language sounds like  German...Norwegian yes...German never lol


----------



## Magdi (Dec 3, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I'm Scottish born and raised...never ever has anyone ever said our language sounds like German...Norwegian yes...German never lol



Really??? The Norwegians also speak such as The Germans?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2017)

The local language here is 'Doric' . I was brought up listing to a Glasgow accent and I regarded it as normal.  Glaswegian is nothing compared to Doric, ken?  This is an amusing little sketch which is called Doric, but it's far too refined...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDNN6NigGNM


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2017)

OMG, that is too funny!


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2018)

Many years ago I asked a University Professor of English about
the differences between the American, Australian and English
versions of the English language.

He explained that the American accent was how the English
spoke English at the time of the Pilgrim Fathers when America
was first settled.

The Australian accent was how the English spoke English at the
time when convicts were transported to the Penal Colonies in
Australia.

Incidentally the accent of the people in Nova Scotia is Orcadian
as most of the original settlers were from the Orkney Islands and
other island of Scotland.

Hence the name Nova Scotia = New Scotland.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2018)

Mike said:


> Many years ago I asked a University Professor of English about
> the differences between the American, Australian and English
> versions of the English language.
> 
> ...



oh that's really interesting Mike.... I didn't know that. I love the accent of the Orkney Islands, so I'd be fascinated to hear a Nova Scotia accent..I might go and google...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 23, 2018)

> _"....The Australian accent was how the English spoke English at the time when convicts were transported to the Penal Colonies in Australia....."._



I don't know for sure, of course, but was taught differently. My understanding of the Aussie accent is that was developed over time due to the number of immigrants, from all over, that influenced the language. And, you know better than I, there is no standard 'English accent'. Even in my travels (which are limited of course), I've heard the huge difference in accents from London, to Yorkshire, to Northumberland (almost unintelligible to me), and Cornwall. To my American ear, their differences are infinitely greater than the different accents in the U.S.  And I really have difficulty in Scotland.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 23, 2018)

Accents are common..all over the world.  I spent a few years in Germany, and I noticed several different "dialects" as I traveled around the country....sometimes just going 50 miles seemed to be noticeable in the way people carried on a conversation.   

Here, in the U.S., the most obvious differences in language would probably be to put someone from New Orleans together with someone from Boston, and listen to them try to communicate.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

I find the most pleasant one to listen to as being the Scottish accent.


----------

